# The future of Star Wars



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

George Lucas has leaked to Fox News that he's planning 2 more live-action Star Wars movies. Though they won't focus on the Skywalker family, they may include other important characters we've met in previous films.

I still can't decide if this is a good or bad thing.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> George Lucas has leaked to Fox News that he's planning 2 more live-action Star Wars movies. Though they won't focus on the Skywalker family, they may include other important characters we've met in previous films.
> 
> I still can't decide if this is a good or bad thing.


I guess that would depend on the characters involved.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wonder if it will involve obi-wan? I was going to say Leia but if it won't involve the Skywalker family then I guess she's out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

With the way the new trilogy has bombed, I wonder if two more really is a good thing?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

fantastic!!!! an entire EWOK movie.....can't wait!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Maybe they will do an ENTIRE movie about the life and times of Jar-Jar Binks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> fantastic!!!! an entire EWOK movie.....can't wait!


Uh, they already did that back in the 80's. The Ewok Adventure was exactly as terrible as it sounds.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> Uh, they already did that back in the 80's. The Ewok Adventure was exactly as terrible as it sounds.


I remember it well.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I liked it.  Do you remember the cartoon series?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You suppose Lucas has finally come to the conclusion/realization that he simply doesn't have what it takes to make a successful movie that isn't already presold to a multimillion-member fan base? 

Let's at least hope he doesn't decide to direct, then at least there may be some hope for it.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

No movie he makes now could ever be as abysmal as the Star Wars Christmas Special.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Star Wars Episode 7....."Wookie Babies on Parade"


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

*New image released today*

A picture of the new poster for the CGI animated version of the Clone Wars just showed up on starwars.com today. Looks good to me.

Anyone going to Celebration this year?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Either Fox News misunderstood what Lucas was telling them, or they just blatantly misquoted him. When asked about the future of Star Wars, Lucas told them he had two "projects" in the works--referring to the upcoming TV series, NOT 2 new feature films. As of now, the Star Wars film saga is still finished.

Fox News? Misinformation?

No way.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

He should do a rockumentary on Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes (Cantina Band) ala Spinal Tap! and maybe even have them be rivals with Max Rebo or something. I'm a huge Star Wars zealot, but geesh. He should let it rest in piece, uh I mean peace. I believe his projects are a TV series, not sure what that is, and I think he was planning a re-release in 3D of all 6 films, not sure if that's B.S. or not as I haven't been keeping up on gossip and news much latley.


----------

